# Mercator 30 (aka Offshore 30)



## ReddOne (Jul 20, 2009)

Just curious if anyone has sailed a Mercator 30 or know any details about the them. The one that I am interested in buying is the the "Brine Stormer" was built in 1970 and circumnavigated once back in the 70's. I'm curious if how they handle (tender, etc.) and any info would be great. Cheers.


----------



## sailingsouth1 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Mercator 30*

I've had my Mercator Mark 2 for twenty five years. Superb sailing and strength. I had several boats over the years and cruised or raced on many others. For the price, it would be hard to find something else with equivalent solid hull/rig and sailing charactersitics. I have a couple of early articles on histroy (including the story of the Skoog brothers of Mercer Island circumnavigating on Brinestormer) and review by Robert Perry (and ph number of one of the original builders). She's been for sale off and on over the years. Built as first edition of Mercator w/ squared wooden house. Mark 2 had fiberglass rounded house and coaming.

Steve


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Mercator*

I see it is still for sale. Why did you decide not to buy? I looked at it and am considering. I would also be interested in the Skoog circumnavigation story - Thanks!


----------



## sailingsouth1 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Mercator- Brine Stormer.*

Hi Michael,

I already had purchased my Mercator (Iris) years before I saw Brine Stormer for sale. I just happened t have noticed it in Latitude 48 for sale a couple of times.

I just got back from a sailing trip round the sound and am not at the boat at the moment. The article is on the boat in Tacoma so I'll have to get a copy of it later this week when I return. It's a large page forat but I'll see if I can scan it in sections to send it on to you. I think I may still have a listing sheet for Brine Stormer from years ago when it was for sale through a broker locally. I'll include that if If I find it, along w/ a Robert Perry review from back in the 70s.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Info on Mercator 30*

If you can scan the info I'm at [email protected]. Thank you!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Purchasing Brinestormer*

Thank you for the information! I made an offer on Brinestormer, which was accepted, survey 10/10 and then hopefully it is mine. Your boat is a step more modern. Brinestormer has a wood, square house. Needs some work but a beautiful boat!


----------



## Vundakid (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey Now-

I am looking at a '76 Mercator MkII and saw your post. If you can please copy me on those articles
Thanks much
Tom


----------



## sailingsouth1 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Mercator article*

Hi Tom,

Can forward what I have scanned. It was inn an oversize magazine so had to scan it partial pages. W/ send in a couple of e mails. Hope you can paste pages together well enough to follow. And hope all pages are there. I have the original article back in Port Angeles and would have to see if I can find an oversize copier (no Kinkos up there). Meanwhile, Hope the article helps. Great boats. Have had mine for 25 years and have never been disappointed. W/ need your e mail address. Don't see a way to attach files from the forum.

Steve
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## svloki (Sep 20, 2006)

Response to an old post.

I know some of the details of Brinestormer. My old boat (hull 14, Iris) was built with that boat as a sister ship. The two families built the interiors together at the Skoog place on Mercer Island back in 71-73. 

Some funny history of those two early boats. They parked the two boats on the Skoog dock and Neil (the designer) supervised the wheelbarrow loads of lead scrap being loaded into the keel voids. They poured concrete over it all once he was happy with the way they sat in the water. I eventually glassed over it to make sure. The early hulls where actually laid up in 2-piece port and starboard molds. The halves got glassed together right down the middle. Sadly those beautiful old molds along with the deck molds where destroyed long ago. 

I think most of the early hulls where fitted outside of the "factory" shop, by owners or other shipwrights. Many owners shared resources for rigging, parts and ideas, so there is a lot of similarity in the boats. 

Well designed simple boats, very good performance for a cruiser. Initially tender, but like a rock after about 15 degrees of heel. Stable downwind. Very dry and safe in a large following sea. Points surprisingly well. The older spade rudder versions where a bit lighter and faster than the newer skeg rudder model, but the skeg rudder boats tracked better. After many years of hard sailing in mine I never had one structural problem with the boat. 

Both Brinestormer and Iris did some remarkable passages over the years. Many other Mercators have cruised far and wide. I have lots of drawings, notes, and photos around if there is more interest. I sold mine in 2002, and bought a much larger boat. Sometimes miss the simplicity and ease of maintenance of Iris.

Fair winds,
Bruce


----------



## junaido (Jun 22, 2008)

I just purchased a Mercator 30 "Billiken" last week. Hull # indicates date of manufacture as March 73. I really like the boat and am trying to get her ready for extended cruising. Information on these boats is rather scarce so please share any info you have on these boats. I have also started a Mercator forum on Yahoo for any owners and enthusiasts.

mercator30 : Mercator Offshore 30

Junaid


----------



## nathieseattle (Jun 20, 2010)

*Mercator for sale in Seattle*

Hello, I'm having to let go of mine (Gemini Spirit) after a two year complete restoration of it. Great boat, I only cruised locally but it performed great, very solid boats. If anyone wants info on Mercators I have some and a fair amount of information about the one we rebuilt.

Its listed on Craigslist in Seattle if anyones interested.


----------



## jonathanhoskins (Sep 8, 2010)

What is the PHRF Ratng on a Mercator 30?


----------



## takealoadofthis (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm a brand new sailor with no sailing experience but have had several power boats previously. I'm making the move to the green power, yeah it's about time i know! And I'm very interested in the Mercator since it's a decent size sailboat to start with and has blue water capabilities to go off-shore and possibly around the globe. It's also afordable compare to many other in its class however I have a hard time finding pictures/info on the interior of the boat such as cabin, dinnete, sette, head layout and looks. If any of you have any info and pictures, please let me know where I can find them.
Thanks,
J


----------



## Vundakid (Dec 8, 2009)

*Mercator MkII*

Hi takealoadofthis-
There has been a recent growth of Mercator owners @ yahoo groups, lots of pictures and info

It seems most are scattered across the NW

Hope that helps


----------



## junaido (Jun 22, 2008)

As VundaKid indicated, go to the Yahoo group. See link in my earlier post on this thread. We have tons of pictures and some YouTube videos of various Mercators.


----------



## gilfontes (Aug 11, 2009)

Have fallen in love with these boats also. Please send any info you have gathered and certainly any listings.

Thanks


----------



## gilfontes (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone selling a Mercator please send all and any info to me as we are looking to buy. Thanks.


----------



## kollgary (9 mo ago)

svloki said:


> Response to an old post.
> 
> I know some of the details of Brinestormer. My old boat (hull 14, Iris) was built with that boat as a sister ship. The two families built the interiors together at the Skoog place on Mercer Island back in 71-73.
> 
> ...


Hi Bruce I bought a Mercator 30 last year, in Mexico. Sailed for two and half months in the Sea of Cortez this past winter. Great sailboat, had a few problems. One of which was the autopilot. I bought it back to Canada to see if I could get it fixed. It's an Alpha and on the linear drive was etched SVIris. It would be great to find out more about the boat. Thanks Gary


----------

